# Latest version of DPP



## Kiboko (Feb 10, 2013)

I understand the latest version of DPP is v3.11 released for the EOS 5 MKIII. Is it possible to update the 2010 version currently installed when I bought a 7D? I can't find such a facility on Canon's UK or Europe site. Thanks for any info!


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 10, 2013)

Kiboko said:


> I understand the latest version of DPP is v3.11 released for the EOS 5 MKIII. Is it possible to update the 2010 version currently installed when I bought a 7D? I can't find such a facility on Canon's UK or Europe site. Thanks for any info!



Yes, you can use all web updaters if you have installed the full setup from the cd that came with your camera. For some Canon software, even this isn't necessary and you can just use the web setup. Canon marketing obviously figures that adding newer software to older products webpages might cut sales of their newest gear, but it works just fine.


----------



## well_dunno (Feb 10, 2013)

http://www.canon-europe.com/Support/Consumer_Products/products/cameras/Digital_SLR/EOS_5D_Mark_III.aspx?type=download&page=1


----------



## Kiboko (Feb 10, 2013)

Unfortunately the link provided doesn't assist, - it takes you to a list of updates but when you select DPP for Windows it doesn't work and a box appears which states "It is possible that the page you were looking for may have been moved, updated or deleted".


----------



## jp121 (Feb 11, 2013)

just tried the link and it worked fine for me.


----------



## rpt (Feb 11, 2013)

Try http://usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_5d_mark_iii#DriversAndSoftware

Select OS and version and you will find the upgrade under the software band.


----------



## Kiboko (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks, that one worked!


----------



## oscaroo (Feb 11, 2013)

Greetings.

In my experience, I found that the new DPP that came with the 6d has reduced its performance.
Previously, when I had small jpegs + raw files, its "quick preview" functionality would be... quick.
However, now when having small jpegs + raw files, it's "quick preview" functionality is limited to slow poke render of the raw file while completely ignoring the small jpeg.

Frustrating.

I now have python scripts to separate the raws from the jpegs (into another directory) and then I quick view with jpegs and delete crap images. Then, I run another python script to erase the raw files that have no corresponding jpeg.

Grr.

At least I have a work around that isn't importing to LR just to quick view and delete crap images.


----------

